# Moving from India



## sm9 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need suggestions / inputs from the members here. I am a HR Professional from India with over 7 yrs of experience. My husband is a marketing/advertising professional with around 7.5 yrs exp. We have a 4 yr old daughter going to a very good school in India and both of us are doing well in our careers. We were looking for immigration to Australia / Canada for a better lifestyle. My consultant is filing my papers for state nomination (visa 190). We would like to know how difficult it will be to find out jobs in Australia? Or if my husband does his MBA / Exec MBA from a top Australian university, will that help? Do these universities provide placements? We do not want to take big risks as we have a small kid. Will it be possible that my husband lands there first, studies / finds job, settle things and then we move there?
What should be the approx. funds we should carry for initial survival?


----------



## sm9 (Sep 3, 2013)

Request help from Senior community members.


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

if your husband goes for education that will add points to make it faster to move to PR visa, but I'm not sure if it will be faster than just working in a skilled area. you might want to post this in the visa section of the forum- there are a lot of people who know the details of all the visas there.


----------



## suchig (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,

I think there should be no problem in your husband moving first to AU.Once he finds a job and makes necessary arrangements for your arrival with your kid, you can join him.

I am sure you understand that job search and finally getting one good enough to support a family may take its time. Since you guys have recently filed your application, you have ample time to understand a lot about AU and the state you will finally decide to move to (Stage 2 of PR application). Higher education at an Australian university will surely help.

In case your husband goes first, he should take at least $4000-5000 to support himself for couple of months.

Good luck!


----------



## mansha (Dec 23, 2013)

hi Suchig... thanks for response, as i am also in a similar dilemma, recently filed PR for myself and my wife (no kids). both of us are well settled in our jobs (7+ yrs and MBA)... looking for better lifestyle.
Just have one question - are 5k AUD enough to sustain one person for couple of months?

Rgds/MS.


----------



## suchig (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Mansha,

Please study about AU and your destination city in as many aspects as you can - accommodation, jobs etc to avoid dilemma. So far I find this forum so helpful and transparent and I agree with what senior members advise.

Yes, the amount of AUD 4K-5K (for couple of months) definitely should be enough and I am sure one can save a little from this too. There is a very nice break-up of expenses given on some threads if you search them under HOUSING and Cost of Living. Looking at those bits of info plus my own search of things in gumtree.com help me conclude things.



mansha said:


> hi Suchig... thanks for response, as i am also in a similar dilemma, recently filed PR for myself and my wife (no kids). both of us are well settled in our jobs (7+ yrs and MBA)... looking for better lifestyle.
> Just have one question - are 5k AUD enough to sustain one person for couple of months?
> 
> Rgds/MS.


----------



## Mahesh.k (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to move from India to Australia, I have work Exp in Mortgage. Please let me know any opening.

Thanks
Mahesh k


----------



## suchig (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Mahesh,

Welcome to the community.
You should start looking at various job portals of Australia. Since you know your qualifications, experience, skills and expectations, you can yourself search and understand how it works there regarding jobs. I hope you understand.

Regards



Mahesh.k said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to move from India to Australia, I have work Exp in Mortgage. Please let me know any opening.
> 
> ...


----------

